# Rare stuff that you own



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

since i got my rare bahamut figure from final fantasy X today (i HATE the game but i love bahamuts design in it) i figured we all could show our rarest possessions or stuff that we hold most dear.

http://www.abload.de/img/foto07320q9p.jpg

this thing seems to be incredibly rare. ive only seen it on ebay a couple of times over the years and when you do find it mint in box the auction usually starts around $140 and those arent even the ones from the first production run.
i got mine cheap because its not in its box anymore and a nub broke off the wheel behind its back. but i didnt care about that, i just wanted to have the figure.

so, what have you got?^^


----------



## Thou Dog (May 10, 2011)

As a gift from my grandfather, I have a Distinguished Marksman's pin ca. 1944. I don't wear it, obv.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

I've got a 7.7 Jap. sniper rifle that my great-grandad brought over from WWII. It's one of the earlier models and in good condition, still works and all. This is important for two reasons. One, near the end of the war Japan started making 'last ditch' rifles that were amazingly dangerous to shoot on account of how shoddy they were. Two, when the weapons were confiscated by the the US, a lot of the weapons were vandalized. Namely, the rising sun symbol on top of the gun. This one hasn't been vandalized, which makes it worth twice as much. 

Also, it shoots like a boss. Similar to a .30-06, with a bit more range.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

I still have a life :V
Well i think the only rare thing i have is 1,5 foot Millenium Falcon scale model.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I've got a 7.7 Jap. sniper rifle that my great-grandad brought over from WWII. It's one of the earlier models and in good condition, still works and all. This is important for two reasons. One, near the end of the war Japan started making 'last ditch' rifles that were amazingly dangerous to shoot on account of how shoddy they were. Two, when the weapons were confiscated by the the US, a lot of the weapons were vandalized. Namely, the rising sun symbol on top of the gun. This one hasn't been vandalized, which makes it worth twice as much.
> 
> Also, it shoots like a boss. Similar to a .30-06, with a bit more range.


 
oh thats neat :O i always wanted to own an old gun or rifle...



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I still have a life :V
> Well i think the only rare thing i have is 1,5 foot Millenium Falcon scale model.


 
i see what you did there :V
old models like that are awesome. especially because you had to put a lot of work into them to make them look REALLY sharp :3


----------



## Xenke (May 10, 2011)

I dunno how "rare" it is, but I've never actually seen another one of these that someone else owned.

Mario Kart Bowser Figurine

I've had it since I was a kid (AKA when Nintendo actually _sold_ this kind of stuff), if only I was an investment minded kid, I would have kept it in it's packaging. That shit went up in value AFAIK.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I dunno how "rare" it is, but I've never actually seen another one of these that someone else owned.
> 
> Mario Kart Bowser Figurine
> 
> I've had it since I was a kid (AKA when Nintendo actually _sold_ this kind of stuff), if only I was an investment minded kid, I would have kept it in it's packaging. That shit went up in value AFAIK.


 
yeah, nintendo fans and video game fans in general tend to pay TONS of money for old stuff like that 
you got the best one by the way, i always used to play as bowser in mario kart 64 ;D


----------



## Xenke (May 10, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, nintendo fans and video game fans in general tend to pay TONS of money for old stuff like that
> you got the best one by the way, i always used to play as bowser in mario kart 64 ;D


 
I played as toad. :T

I will leave you in the dust.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (May 10, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> old models like that are awesome. especially because you had to put a lot of work into them to make them look REALLY sharp :3


Unfortunately i was like 7-8 years old when i made it. It's fairly broken by now


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> I played as toad. :T
> 
> I will leave you in the dust.


 
my sister always played as toad. we had many awesome battles in that game =D



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Unfortunately i was like 7-8 years old when i made it. It's fairly broken by now


 
oh, i see. thats a shame


----------



## LizardKing (May 10, 2011)

This.

I've never seen another one like it.

Edit: Actually I just searched again, and I found a second one that appeared in the last few months. Awww.

Edit edit: The drives are slightly different though. Hrm.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> This.
> 
> I've never seen another one like it.
> 
> ...


 
i remember that thread :3 that things looks so awesome!


----------



## Flatline (May 10, 2011)

I'm collecting Hot Wheels cars, and I have some unique custom models, and some "regular" ones that aren't _that_ rare but hard to find and/or pretty old.


----------



## Xenke (May 10, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I'm collecting Hot Wheels cars, and I have some unique custom models, and some "standard" ones that aren't _that_ rare but hard to find and/or pretty old.


 
Oh man, I used to have a _shit load_ of those.

They were worthless though. That's what happens when you spend most of your childhood playing demolition derby with them.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

Miles Snowpaw said:


> I'm collecting Hot Wheels cars, and I have some unique custom models, and some "regular" ones that aren't _that_ rare but hard to find and/or pretty old.


 
i collected those as well when i was a kid. but i lost all of them when our house burned down :I


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> i collected those as well when i was a kid. but i lost all of them when our house burned down :I


 
Oh that's a wonderful thing to loose all your stuff to. :c


----------



## Flatline (May 10, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh man, I used to have a _shit load_ of those.
> 
> They were worthless though. That's what happens when you spend most of your childhood playing demolition derby with them.


 
Mindfuck

also, shitty pic of my customs

Sadly, I don't really have any room to display my collection, so most of them are sitting in boxes.
I am/was a member of a local collectors club, we even had meetings and stuff. It was pretty awesome. I didn't buy anything for about a year though so I kinda dropped out.



CaptainCool said:


> i collected those as well when i was a kid.  but i lost all of them when our house burned down :I



Damn, that sucks. Sorry to hear =/


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (May 10, 2011)

My limited edition Fallout 3 model :>


----------



## Cain (May 10, 2011)

Rare things that you own? Well I have a 1 Singapore dollar dated 1968 (Singapore's independence was in 1965 )


----------



## CaptainCool (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Oh that's a wonderful thing to loose all your stuff to. :c


 
yeah, but what can ya do. im just happy that my family and i were not at home when it happened^^



Miles Snowpaw said:


> Mindfuck
> 
> also, shitty pic of my customs
> 
> ...


 
those look awesome^^

and it happened in 1999, im pretty much over that  you just have to go on in a situation like that


----------



## keretceres (May 10, 2011)

Fourth century A.D. Korean Police Horse acquisition medal; basically like a Police badge. I got it as a graduation gift from my 'Korean Family'


----------



## STB (May 10, 2011)

I have a legit crystal skull.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 10, 2011)

Some of the pieces in my vintage hi-fi collection are semi-rare, but I think the price goes to my portable Soviet military oscilloscope.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Some of the pieces in my vintage hi-fi collection are semi-rare, but I think the price goes to my portable Soviet military oscilloscope.


 
Holy _shit_ that is awesome.


----------



## Kivaari (May 10, 2011)

I think for me it's my Tokyo Marui CAR-15. I've been told getting a hold of one is like finding a needle in a room full of haystacks.


----------



## Vincent Jaeger (May 10, 2011)

The only thing I have that I consider is rare is my trenchcoat.
If you turn it inside out, it's suddenly a Golfers Trenchcoat =D

I also have a Swedish Air Force Uniform from I think WWII-Cold War era...
Those are the things I think is rare, to my eyes they are atleast.


----------



## liber_dragon (May 10, 2011)

I got this toy/model of a alfa romeo, that my grandfather got from the alfa romeo company when he was there in the 1950 i think. donÂ´t have more knowledge about it.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

I have a mutated Beany Babie. The eyes are the wrong color. 

Yeah. I don't think it's worth anything, but kind of cool. :v


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> I have a mutated Beany Babie. The eyes are the wrong color.
> 
> Yeah. I don't think it's worth anything, but kind of cool. :v


 
You'd be surprised at how much value something is added because it has a defect.


----------



## Ley (May 10, 2011)

My dad was deployed to Iraq and area's around.. he brought me a piece of marble from Saddams Palace..


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2011)

My dad owns a 1955 Packard Caribbean that is originally painted solid black on the outside. It's one of the handful that possibly exist in the world, according to Jay Leno (who bought my dad lunch for proving him wrong about the Packards) it's quite possibly the only one left in the world that is in a repairable/sustainable position.  It'll be mine soon. 

I own several misprints/mispackaging figures - Like a DC Universe Omac in a Jemm package, and a Transformers/Star Wars crossover Clone Pilot figure in an Anakin Skywalker packaging, or my Beast Wars "Sound Wave" misprint (it's meant to be "Soundwave"). The Beast Wars Soundwave figure is quite rare on his own, a misprint is unheard of - I also own a Tripedicus Agent, which are fairly rare - Both are in mint package boxes, and have not suffered GPS yet. 

My drum set is limited edition, but I don't think it's all that popular or rare.

I also have a legit-signed Tony Hawk Boom Boom Huck Jam (?) mint condition skateboard. It's a set of only 11, half of which are NOT signed by Tony. 

And I think the last rare thing I own is a 50th Anniversary Shonen Jump championship Yugioh play mat. Only 1,000 were made (even though more than that many people came to the championship - Sucka's!)


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 10, 2011)

My dignity.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 10, 2011)

At my grandmothers house I have a SS belt buckle that was pulled off some dudes corpse. They dug the fucker up, grave robbed him, then stuck him back in the ground. It still has dirt on it in some of the harder to reach places. I had it valued at over 400 dollars. Prolly not that rare but it came off some dudes corpse. Thats pretty cool. AND NO I AM NOT A NATZI, I just like war stuff.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> My dad owns a 1955 Packard Caribbean that is originally painted solid black on the outside. It's one of the handful that possibly exist in the world, according to Jay Leno (who bought my dad lunch for proving him wrong about the Packards) it's quite possibly the only one left in the world that is in a repairable/sustainable position.  It'll be mine soon.
> 
> I own several misprints/mispackaging figures - Like a DC Universe Omac in a Jemm package, and a Transformers/Star Wars crossover Clone Pilot figure in an Anakin Skywalker packaging, or my Beast Wars "Sound Wave" misprint (it's meant to be "Soundwave"). The Beast Wars Soundwave figure is quite rare on his own, a misprint is unheard of - I also own a Tripedicus Agent, which are fairly rare - Both are in mint package boxes, and have not suffered GPS yet.
> 
> ...


 
Fuck you and the valuable skateboard you rode in on. All of this stuff is worth more than everything I own. à² _à² 

*à² _à² *


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 10, 2011)

I have a Drowtales plush.
I think only 25 (Of each. So 50, total.) were made?
But here it is (I have the goth one.):
http://www.drowtales.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/group-plushie.JPG

I really don't know what the fuck else of mine would be considered "rare."

Ariel owns the original versions of Silent Hill and Resident Evil, though.
And he also has some rare arm claw weapon.


----------



## crustone (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I've got a 7.7 Jap. sniper rifle that my great-grandad brought over from WWII. It's one of the earlier models and in good condition, still works and all. This is important for two reasons. One, near the end of the war Japan started making 'last ditch' rifles that were amazingly dangerous to shoot on account of how shoddy they were. Two, when the weapons were confiscated by the the US, a lot of the weapons were vandalized. Namely, the rising sun symbol on top of the gun. This one hasn't been vandalized, which makes it worth twice as much.
> 
> Also, it shoots like a boss. Similar to a .30-06, with a bit more range.


 
Same here but mine isn't a sniper variant. I have a nagoya series 1 (VERY early production) Arisaka Type 99. It has the chrysanthemum, monopod, AA sights, and dust cover intact. It's my favorite out of all my surplus guns.

Does yours still have original scope? If it has the scope and everything intact, your rifle is worth a small fortune. Last one I saw went for around $3000.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

crustone said:


> Same here but mine isn't a sniper variant. I have a nagoya series 1 (VERY early production) Arisaka Type 99. It has the chrysanthemum, monopod, AA sights, and dust cover intact. It's my favorite out of all my surplus guns.
> 
> Does yours still have original scope? If it has the scope and everything intact, your rifle is worth a small fortune. Last one I saw went for around $3000.


 
Sadly, no. Just the flip-up iron sights with the little slide.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

Bunch of limited edition records
Bunch of shiny rocks
c:


----------



## crustone (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Sadly, no. Just the flip-up iron sights with the little slide.


 Does it have the little side bars like this? 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...akaSightsOpen.jpg/220px-ArisakaSightsOpen.jpg

The little bars that flip out from the side are anti-aircraft sights. Only a retard would try to shoot down an airplane with a bolt action rifle.


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Bunch of limited edition records
> Bunch of shiny rocks
> c:


 
Shiny rocks.... are awesome-sauce.

If any of you thought I was going to say shiny rocks _rock_ then shame on you. >:C



crustone said:


> Does it have the little side bars like this?
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...akaSightsOpen.jpg/220px-ArisakaSightsOpen.jpg
> 
> The little bars that flip out from the side are anti-aircraft sights. Only a retard would try to shoot down an airplane with a bolt action rifle.


 
Nope. No anti-aircraft bars. Just the slide sight for sniping and picking off Brits and Americans. :V


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Fuck you and the valuable skateboard you rode in on. All of this stuff is worth more than everything I own. à² _à²
> 
> *à² _à² *


 
Really?


----------



## RedSavage (May 10, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Really?


 
Lets see... my clothes. My shitty-no-name laptop. My busted up beater car. A buncha books I've collected over the years.

Besides the car, the most expensive thing I own is a backup drive for my computer. XD


----------



## Heliophobic (May 10, 2011)

I guess a cover I made for Quake II since I'm the only one who's ever seen said cover.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (May 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> Bunch of limited edition records
> Bunch of shiny rocks
> c:


 
and maps!


----------



## Unsilenced (May 10, 2011)

Oh. I just remembered. I have this set of commemorative coins that I've never been able to get info on. Probably worthless, but still kind of cool. If it wasn't worthless before, I'm sure it's lost value from sitting in my closet. 


Also a Morgan Dollar. No idea what it's worth. Probably not much, seeing as it's not, like, ridiculously old. Only slightly old.


----------



## Cam (May 10, 2011)

I have a fuckload of concert memorabilia. 

I guess the rarest in there is the kazoo that I caught from Billie Joe Armstrong when I was front row for Green Day last August.

But other stuff includes setlists (some of which ive jumped on stage and had to rip off in order to obtain, the stage tape still remains on most of them), drumsticks, guitar picks, and a FUCK load of ticket stubs. 

And a good couple of Autographs... I got Madonna's, Avril Lavignes's, Richard Butler's, and im pretty sure Bobby Orr of the Boston Bruins is in there somewhere as well o_0


----------



## Thatch (May 10, 2011)

This is probably the rarest thing *I* own.

I really can't think of any truly rare in my family's possesion. Nothing like unique old rifles or antique trinkets.


----------



## Conker (May 10, 2011)

I don't really have anything rare. I do have this really old Godzilla toy that's pretty awesome. He's rare in that htey don't make em anymore I guess, but other than that? Dunno. I've had him since I was like four or five though.


----------



## Recel (May 10, 2011)

I have an old custom made stopwatch that got flatened by a tank. Its from WW2, and I got it from my grandfather. Its pretty strange because it looks compleatly intact from the outside, only... 1cm flat.


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

I have a baseball signed by Yogi Berra himself, as well as many other baseballs signed by other players.


----------



## wolfninja (May 10, 2011)

Uh the like 20 boxes of old comics from my dads comic book store is all I can think of.

I don't know if they're rare but he won't let me sell them. =/


----------



## Don (May 10, 2011)

I'm a bit of an amateur antique collector, and from what I own I'd say the most valuable (monetary and sentimental) things are two Imperial Russian ruble banknotes dating back to the turn of the century. Tsarist money is hard to come by and it used to belong to my grandmother, who held onto them in the hope that one day she'd be able to use them again.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 10, 2011)

I own this old short sword with a Roman style hilt that my grandfather found in France during the second World War.  Don't know anything about it, but I'd call it rare in that probably not many people have one of those.  Interestingly enough, I found one similar to it on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Artillery-Pione...212?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b93d525c
I wonder if the guy is maybe setting the price a little high, though, since it has no bids.


----------



## Kreevox (May 10, 2011)

I have a real lucha libre mask, an HGUC 1/144 GP01FB 'Linkin Park Edition' in honor of Gunpla's 30th Anniversary, a Spawn Issue #1 still in the wrapper, the prestige edition bonus "toys" from MW2 and Black Ops, but not the games themselves, a 1/144 scale Full Saber Attachment from Gundam 00V, and some other shit that I can't remember


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 10, 2011)

1964 genuine Crystal Corvette
An actual bicentennial quarter
First Incredible Hulk comic ever made.

That's about it for me.


----------



## moonchylde (May 10, 2011)

A 1923 brass Grinnel water pressure gauge.

Well, not that one, mine's in a lot better shape, and I only payed $10 for it instead of the $75 they wanted online. I don't know how rare it is, but it's pretty cool. I

Oh, I also have a decent collection of various vintage timers, electronics, and insulators that I pulled out of an abandoned train yard... not sure how rare any of it is, but I have a lot of it.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

moonchylde said:


> A 1923 brass Grinnel water pressure gauge.
> 
> Well, not that one, mine's in a lot better shape, and I only payed $10 for it instead of the $75 they wanted online. I don't know how rare it is, but it's pretty cool. I
> 
> Oh, I also have a decent collection of various vintage timers, electronics, and insulators that I pulled out of an abandoned train yard... not sure how rare any of it is, but I have a lot of it.


 
I can't see any of the photos, but that sounds exactly like the kind of stuff I pulled out of dumpsters and abandoned places back in Rochester. Pity I had to give them all away to move :c

Though I did keep a bunch of old plastics engineering documents from the sixties that I found at an abandoned train station. There's an envelope with a plastic sample and some paper inside from I think 1964 that's never been opened. I love stuff like that.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 10, 2011)

I have one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Giant-ROBOT-Figure-Inches-Warner/dp/B000F9B6LI/ref=pd_sim_v_1

Then I have one of these:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/90832387...odsman_1st_Series_Sport_w_adj_front_sight.htm

Rare, because few Sport Models have the adjustable front sight.

Oh, I also have all four limited issues of the Rocket Raccoon comic, and all four issues of Ernor, signed by the artists.  I'd imagine some of the other comics in my small collection are rare, as well.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 10, 2011)

I have a Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time V.1.2 grey cartridge with the original fire temple chants.
A Toronto Kodak Co. 1916 6.3F 128mm 30ft. Pocket Camera. Kodex Lens made in USA
Majora's Mask Gold Cartridge
A Terrifying Keyboard Accordion Made by Conelli with an accordion case made in the shape of the accordion. (Rare to me because nobody else has an accordion that sounds more terrifying)
An Orcana Chord Organ (Rare to me since I haven't seen anyone else with one)
Some of my Clothes I have never seen anyone with like this victorian esque over dress that buttons down.
A 1930 Grey and Burgundy Tribly Hat 100% Authentic Fur Felt, worth about $100
Pure silk asian made jacket
A grass bag that smells like playdough
Ummm, I think that's about all.


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Majora's Mask Gold Cartridge


 
I gots one of those c:


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> I gots one of those c:


 Do you have a V.1.2 Grey cartridge of Ocarina of time? :U
Majora's Mask was rare because it was finished right when the Camecube came out so they had to discontinue production right away (Zelda Creators were pissed)


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Do you have a V.1.2 Grey cartridge of Ocarina of time? :U
> Majora's Mask was rare because it was finished right when the Camecube came out so they had to discontinue production right away (Zelda Creators were pissed)


 
Majora's Mask and Ocarina of Time were sooo classic. I don't have an N64, but my cousins do and I always play those games when I come over. They have the Gold Cartridge too.... I think.


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

a dead bear rotting on my floor


lol idk. preserved opossum fetuses?


----------



## CannotWait (May 10, 2011)

Clayton said:


> a dead bear rotting on my floor
> 
> 
> lol idk. preserved opossum fetuses?


 
Was there any joke in this, because those are two very interesting things to have.


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Was there any joke in this, because those are two very interesting things to have.


 1st one was a joke


----------



## Ames (May 10, 2011)

Couple meteorites.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 10, 2011)

I got a full team pic of the pittsburgh steelers before people like Jerome Bettis, the old coach, and a few others (Fuck I can't remember...and I'm not a sports freak so I hardly know :v) left the team. Unfortunately it wasn't signed by anyone though...


----------



## Azure (May 10, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> I've got a 7.7 Jap. sniper rifle that my great-grandad brought over from WWII. It's one of the earlier models and in good condition, still works and all. This is important for two reasons. One, near the end of the war Japan started making 'last ditch' rifles that were amazingly dangerous to shoot on account of how shoddy they were. Two, when the weapons were confiscated by the the US, a lot of the weapons were vandalized. Namely, the rising sun symbol on top of the gun. This one hasn't been vandalized, which makes it worth twice as much.
> 
> Also, it shoots like a boss. Similar to a .30-06, with a bit more range.


 I have a very similar rifle, along with the bayonet, and the hat of the yellow bastard who carried it. Grandpa was a badass. Also, Pineapple Express.


----------



## Volkodav (May 10, 2011)

ww2 dog tags
http://i56.tinypic.com/2po1ge1.jpg


----------



## Aden (May 10, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Do you have a V.1.2 Grey cartridge of Ocarina of time? :U


 
The cartridge of the copy I have is gray, but how would I tell otherwise?


----------



## Radiohead (May 10, 2011)

Antique cigarette roller (I normally use it every three days or so, works fine), three human skulls (one female child with full dentition; aka "baby teeth" and adult teeth, one adult male from China, and one traumatically injured female skull from India; most likely delivered by blunt force), a bull horn ornament (like this), a steenbok's horn, a duiker horn, an entire cowhide (used as a rug, my cats sleep on it), Oviraptor eggshells (two sealed pieces), 2 trilobite fossils, beetle wing earrings, a lion claw pendant, and a ton of bugs preserved in lucite.

There's more but those are my favorite items.


----------



## 00vapour (May 10, 2011)

FF_CCSa1F said:


> Some of the pieces in my vintage hi-fi collection are semi-rare, but I think the price goes to my portable Soviet military oscilloscope.


 
want, very much so.

More rare: 
I have an ink cartridge for a printer which isn't made anymore


----------



## Tun (May 11, 2011)

A black belt, if that counts as rare.

A huge collection of old movies.


----------



## Fay V (May 11, 2011)

A 50 year old silk top hat. 
2 original brass rubbings
a chunk of the berlin wall :3
neverwhere and anasi boys signed copied (fuck yeah)


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> The cartridge of the copy I have is gray, but how would I tell otherwise?


 
I may have the 1.0 version. I keep getting them messed up, it is not 1.2 though. 1.2 has green Ganon blood 1.0 has red . 1.1 has the colour of tunic you are wearing as the blood so wear the blue to find out :>
I have the islamic sort of chants in mine, and I am now sure it is 1.0 which is very rare <3
I went and beat Ganon. Red Blood all the way,


----------



## Plantar (May 11, 2011)

I've got a Kodak Bellows Camera from the 1930's. I can't recall the model, but I found it for $2 at a flea market.
Actually, this one. http://caveviews.blogs.com/cave_news/2008/02/1930s-kodak-fol.html

I also have a compact Kodak camera from the 1950's. It takes lovely photos.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2011)

Crocodile said:


> I've got a Kodak Bellows Camera from the 1930's. I can't recall the model, but I found it for $2 at a flea market.
> Actually, this one. http://caveviews.blogs.com/cave_news/2008/02/1930s-kodak-fol.html
> 
> I also have a compact Kodak camera from the 1950's. It takes lovely photos.


 I have one like that only from 1916. and instead of 122 it is 128


----------



## Plantar (May 11, 2011)

I've got other camera crap lying around. I gotta look through it. ^^


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2011)

I tried my hardest to think of something cool and rare I might own but I couldn't think of a damn thing...

I am lame.


----------



## Fay V (May 11, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I tried my hardest to think of something cool and rare I might own but I couldn't think of a damn thing...
> 
> I am lame.



or an average 20 year old


----------



## CaptainCool (May 11, 2011)

Kreevox said:


> I have a real lucha libre mask, an *HGUC 1/144 GP01FB 'Linkin Park Edition' in honor of Gunpla's 30th Anniversary*, a Spawn Issue #1 still in the wrapper, the prestige edition bonus "toys" from MW2 and Black Ops, but not the games themselves,* a 1/144 scale Full Saber Attachment from Gundam 00V*, and some other shit that I can't remember



oh yes, i saw it when that model was on sale^^ looked awesome!
and i wanted to have the full saber but its only for the 1/144 OO qan[t]... what a shame :T



EdieFantabulous said:


> Majora's Mask Gold Cartridge


 
here in germany they sold the gold cartridge only :3
im not sure what version of OoT my sister owns though... but i think ganons blood was green. not too sure about that!


----------



## Mentova (May 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> or an average 20 year old


 But I'm not even 20 I'm still 19 :V


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

Tun said:


> A black belt, if that counts as rare.


 
Got one of those with my name sewn into it by the academy :3
as well they should have - that black belt test was the most brutal 6.5 hours of my life


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Got one of those with my name sewn into it by the academy :3
> as well they should have - that black belt test was the most brutal 6.5 hours of my life


 
Figure out which cartridge it is? :U


----------



## RedSavage (May 11, 2011)

Azure said:


> I have a very similar rifle, along with the bayonet, and the hat of the yellow bastard who carried it. Grandpa was a badass. Also, Pineapple Express.



Thuuuug liiife!


----------



## VoidBat (May 11, 2011)

- M/39 WWII Swedish Army helmet
- M/39 Gasmask (not used)
- French WWII tank helmet (made out of hardened leather, I think)
- Finnish WWII ammo bag with four machinegun clips, used during the Winter Wars.

I guess some of it could be considered rare to collectors. :/


----------



## LonelyKitsune (May 11, 2011)

vietnam flak jacket...? idk if thats rare... >.>


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 11, 2011)

Lunar Silver Star Story Complete, Collector's Edition.
The Legend of Zelda, Collector's Edition.
The original Batman movies VHS, I heard they were fairly rare.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2011)

Man. 

You all have such better shit than I do. :C


----------



## Radiohead (May 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Man.
> 
> You all have such better shit than I do. :C


 
Would you like a piece of fossilized Oviraptor egg? They're not worth much but they're definitely a rare thing to own.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 11, 2011)

Radiohead said:


> Would you like a piece of fossilized Oviraptor egg? They're not worth much but they're definitely a rare thing to own.


----------



## Radiohead (May 11, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


>


 
Here's where I got mine if you're interested. I plan on buying a full fossilized egg set some time, but they're much more expensive as you can see.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 11, 2011)

Since I'm a faggon, or dragonfag as some may call it I have a few rare dragons. One has a limited edition of like...3600 world wide? As well as another statue that also has a very limited number. I wonder sometimes if my antique bronze dragon is rare but I still need to have someone do a good luck over to see if it's legit or was made in one of those black-market places that do faux antique stuff and try to pass them off as real.

Also have a few hard to find games that are getting even more scarce such as Xenogears.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Figure out which cartridge it is? :U


 
The N64 won't be hooked up until Boyfriend and I move in to the new house and buy a TV :c


----------



## Azure (May 11, 2011)

Pictures of Osama Bin Ladens body :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 11, 2011)

I have a pine marten skull that my uncle found while out deer hunting. It's rare considering its origins, pine martens are practically extinct in this area.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 11, 2011)

A 1950's trades bicycle, a model of a matchbox Plymouth Gran Fury fire cheif car, limited edition mint in mint box, a 1940's/50's flash light.


----------



## ShaneDog (May 11, 2011)

I own a cased set of french duelling pistols with ivory tools. Everything is very ornate and I am quite proud of them. They will never leave me.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 11, 2011)

I also have a copy of Diablo I, plus its shitty expansion.  Also, Myth: The Fallen Lords.

Man, I feel stuck in the 90s.


----------



## Azure (May 11, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Thuuuug liiife!


 They messed with the wrong melon farmers. *standard movie shotgun cocking sound*


----------



## BTA (May 11, 2011)

Philip's CD-I with Link: The Faces of Evil
Panasonic 3DO FZ-1
An autographed Don McLean record (American Pie)

My family also owns a Medal of Honor from the Civil War, earned by my ancestor Charles F. Cleveland http://www.findagrave.com/cgi-bin/fg.cgi?page=gr&GRid=8158

Also, isn't it ironic that I'm related to a Union Soldier, but I have a Confederate Flag in my avatar?


----------



## Deo (May 11, 2011)

From my time working at the zoo and the animal hospital I have a bengal tiger knuckle bone, a hunk of elephant tooth, a chip of rhinoceros horn, some gibbon hair, and a broken centrifuge.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> From my time working at the zoo and the animal hospital I have a bengal tiger knuckle bone, a hunk of elephant tooth, a chip of rhinoceros horn, some gibbon hair, *and a broken centrifuge*.


 
If only I could look it over, I could probably fix it.


----------



## Deo (May 11, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> If only I could look it over, I could probably fix it.


 I've been tinkering with it, and I think I've found the issue, but we'll wee. I won't be home for a month so no tinkering for a while. :'C


----------



## Jashwa (May 11, 2011)

I used to have a holographic 1st edition Charizard.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 11, 2011)

My dad's got an authentic kar98k taken from someone during WWII by his uncle....
He's also got a gold-accented Remington 870 shotgun valued at $2k 20 years ago, got it for $200 due to half my family on his side working at the Remington assembly factory in NY.

Hmmm, what other cool shit does he have that I hope to inherit.....he's got a 1950 Harley Davidson and a 1967 Chevelle (granted it's in a million pieces scattered throughout the garage, house, and shed :v).


Edit: Holy crap, this looks exactly like his and it's actually a panhead too o.o
http://www.heavydutycyclesusa.com/images/50_Panhead_6a.JPG


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 11, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've been tinkering with it, and I think I've found the issue, but we'll wee. I won't be home for a month so no tinkering for a while. *:'C*


 
I hear ya there.  But at least you may have it up and running soon.


----------



## Morgoth (May 11, 2011)

Fay V said:


> a chunk of the berlin wall :3


 
I have a chunk of the wall as well!
Also, a Stradivari violin from either the the 1700s, which would be worth quiet a lot if I ever chose to sell it(not bloody likely).
1000-2000 marvel cards from 1990, all in near mint condition.
A Magnavox record player that looks like this  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2795164608_ea73fd65e7.jpg
A few hundred records, a lot of them being rare if not exactly pricey
A dozen painted cast iron figurines of various sets
A one of a kind knitted hat made of wool and Coors cans

Other than that though I don't really have anything rare that I own. Yet.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> A Magnavox record player that looks like this  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2795164608_ea73fd65e7.jpg


 
Console record players like that were the most common thing around back then. Not all that rare, really. :c

\Make sure the tracking force on that thing isn't killing your records


----------



## Morgoth (May 11, 2011)

:C


But it isn't really _that_ common either(in today's world), who knows maybe in another decade or two it will be rare considering most people want digital crap.

Also, the tracking force is fine, better than my newer (and supposedly "improved") record player actually.


----------



## Aden (May 11, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> Also, the tracking force is fine, better than my newer (and supposedly "improved") record player actually.


 
Oh, that's good to hear. I remember when I first was getting into records and looking around on craigslist for a turntable. Came across so many old consoles like that where tracking force was 6g or even higher. Poor records


----------



## Marty_GrayFire (May 11, 2011)

- Biography of John Paul Jones ("father" of the U.S. Navy) that came from the library on the USS Arizona, and is stamped as such inside.  My grandfather was on officer on the USS Nevada at Pearl Harbor, and a fellow officer from the Arizona loaned him the book prior to the attack.
- a chunk of marble from the staircase of one of Uday Hussein's mansions in Iraq.
- two pieces of shrapnel from an IED in Iraq, I dug both out of the side of my Humvee turret, about 1.5" below the top of the armor (and my head)
- Great-Grandfather's Croix de Guerre medal he earned in World War One


----------



## CannotWait (May 11, 2011)

You people own some really cool stuff!


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 12, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I used to have a holographic 1st edition Charizard.


 
I still have my holographic Mew from the first movie :3


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 12, 2011)

I'm really pissed, now that I've read this forum, I could have contributed. I used to have a Sexyfur Champagne resin figurine. Bernal said he only made 80 each of his characters Champagne(fox) and Orchid(rabbit). 

I left it at home with a friend before I joined the Navy. And asked him last year to send it to me here, but he sent it, and the package never arrived. Lost in the mail somewhere. I'm not surprised at all actually, the mail people around here are retarded when it comes to military housing addresses.

I would show a picture but it seems even googling for a picture of them with safe search off doesn't turn anything up.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> I'm really pissed, now that I've read this forum, I used to have a Sexyfur Champagne resin figurine. Bernal said he only made 80 each of Champagne and Orchid.


 
wha


----------



## Thatch (May 12, 2011)

BTA said:


> Also, isn't it ironic that I'm related to a Union Soldier, but I have a Confederate Flag in my avatar?


 
No, it isn't.


----------



## SnowFox (May 12, 2011)

Morgoth said:


> A Magnavox record player that looks like this  http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2795164608_ea73fd65e7.jpg


 
I don't have the record player, but I have the Rolling Stones album c:


----------



## Folgrimeo (May 12, 2011)

Rarest thing I have (physical possessions only) is one of the following:
- "Ecco the Dolphin" for PC, considering it was a CD meant for Windows 95.
- Redwall Season 3 "Martin the Warrior" DVD. You cannot find this in stores anymore, or any of the earlier seasons for that matter.
- A few early issues of "Ranger Rick". They're not rare per se because they're sold on eBay all the time, but I only ever see it at schools and even then only the recent issues. I keep the June 1994 issue around just in case I want to be reminded of its glory days.


----------



## Morgoth (May 12, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> I don't have the record player, but I have the Rolling Stones album c:


 
All of my hate.

I have the record case for one but the actual record is lost somewhere in my grandpas giant collection of over 500 records, and no one is going to be able to find it any time soon.   >.<


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 12, 2011)

Pretty high-end Bang & Olufsen Beogram 1800 from the '80s, my parents picked it up for $12 at a yard sale in 1993.
'70s Sony AM/FM tuner with record and tape inputs, used for 40 years straight and still works like new, don't know if it's rare, but I think it's cool that something that old can still work so well.
1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000, kinda rare in the United States and in mint restored condition can sell for around $50,000. I blew up 2nd gear. X3
1973 Mercedes Benz 450SL, with the small bumpers from before the NHTSA mandated bumpers about 3x larger. These are really hard to find.


----------



## lobosabio (May 12, 2011)

I love visiting antique shops, flea markets, and garage sales.  Unfortunately, most of the cool stuff is out of my price range.  Still, I've got some near stuff lying around.  I have a couple old Riverside Records racing records, specifically, Sounds of Sebring 1958 and the 1959 US GP.  I've also got an Argus C2 camera hiding somewhere.  And on top of that I've got a drawer full of vintage cameras.  And then there's my Polaroid SX-70 Alpha 1.  That thing's my baby.


----------



## Branch (May 12, 2011)

taxidermied tiger cub.


----------



## Azure (May 12, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Pretty high-end Bang & Olufsen Beogram 1800 from the '80s, my parents picked it up for $12 at a yard sale in 1993.
> '70s Sony AM/FM tuner with record and tape inputs, used for 40 years straight and still works like new, don't know if it's rare, but I think it's cool that something that old can still work so well.
> 1974 Alfa Romeo GTV 2000, kinda rare in the United States and in mint restored condition can sell for around $50,000. I blew up 2nd gear. X3
> 1973 Mercedes Benz 450SL, with the small bumpers from before the NHTSA mandated bumpers about 3x larger. These are really hard to find.


Yay euro bumpers!! SO classy :3


----------



## Kreevox (May 12, 2011)

I just remembered that I have almost the entire set of gold-plated pokemon cards that burger king sold back in the day, also an absolute SHIT-TON of '80's heavy metal vinyls, mostly Iron Maiden and Metallica


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 12, 2011)

1995 Yellow Game Boy
WWF Superstars 2
Mega Man Dr Wily's Revenge
Japanese Pokemon Card
Japanese Yu-Gi-Oh card
1998 Ceramic Jungle Emperor characters.


----------



## Aden (May 12, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> '70s Sony AM/FM tuner with record and tape inputs, used for 40 years straight and still works like new, don't know if it's rare, but I think it's cool that something that old can still work so well.


 
Yar, that era of audio was really well-made. My receiver is from '84, my record player is from '77, and my Advents are from mid-70s - I use them every day and they work like new.


----------



## Corto (May 12, 2011)

A human skull someone from my family stole from an Incan gravesite or something and eventually found it's way to my bedroom.

Gives a nice touch to the place.


----------



## chompskey (May 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Trance (May 13, 2011)

I have a board that was taken from the original floor of Independence Hall before it was re-floored.


----------



## Attaman (May 13, 2011)

I have some Uranium (very small chunk) laying around somewhere... I probably should find it.


----------



## moonchylde (May 13, 2011)

I have a Sea Monkey kit from 1974 in the original blister pack, and a couple of the Burger King Spongebob "Ancient Gods" toys that they sold for three days before angry parents made them stop giving them out. I don't know if their rare, but I've never seen another spongebob toy that depicts him as an evil fairy that drowns small children in swamps.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 13, 2011)

Since we're posting audio stuff, I'm going to go ahead and post my Pioneer SX-950. While units of this series are fairly common, the SX-950 is among the rarest of the bunch, for the reason of it having rather poor price-performance ratio in comparison to its mates; most people would either save a hundred bucks and go with the 20WPC weaker SX-850, or add a hundred and breach the 100WPC barrier with the 35WPC more powerful (and technologically superior) SX-1050.

For those who aren't too familiar with audio gear terminology, I might add that "WPC" stands for "Watts per channel", and it is a measure of how much raw grunt a device possesses. WPC implies that the unit should be able to supply the specified amount of power to each of the speakers at the same time. The SX-850 is rated for 65WPC (powerful), the SX-950 for 85 (very powerful), and the SX-1050 for 120 (small monster).


----------



## Azure (May 13, 2011)

OH I FORGOT! Laserdiscs. At least 100. And a vintage Panasonic Laserdisc player. Fuck yeah giant DVD's.


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 13, 2011)

Azure said:


> OH I FORGOT! Laserdiscs. At least 100. And a vintage Panasonic Laserdisc player. Fuck yeah giant DVD's.


 
That is awesome. Laserdisc is a very interesting format, with an interesting history behind it. There's a documentary about it, I think it's available on Youtube.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 14, 2011)

My grandfather gave me his old army hat, winter nazi cap, and a Nazi officer's dagger. The little buttons with swastikas on them are in extremely good condition.


----------



## Fenrari (May 14, 2011)

I have several pieces of high quality jade that my aunt got for my birthdays of past.


----------



## Aetius (May 14, 2011)

An old Chinese Ivory Chess set that we found in our crawlspace.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 14, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> An old Chinese Ivory Chess set that we found in our crawlspace.


 
Do want.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 14, 2011)

SimHealth.

Never saw a retail release.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 14, 2011)

Now that I think about it, I also have a little EBX form factor computer with an Intel Celeron clocked at 850MHz and 128MB of RAM. Picked it up for $10 on craigslist.
Also a first-edition copy of "The Red Pony" signed by old Uncle John himself. :3


----------



## Radiohead (May 14, 2011)

Corto said:


> A human skull someone from my family stole from an Incan gravesite or something and eventually found it's way to my bedroom.
> 
> Gives a nice touch to the place.


 
Please post pics of it! I've been wanting to add some skulls to my collection and my supplier recently was stocked with South American skulls. I'd like to see them in comparison to the Asian skulls I usually buy.


----------



## Leafblower29 (May 14, 2011)

An Atari 2600.


----------



## Volkodav (May 14, 2011)

Corto said:


> A human skull someone from my family stole from an Incan gravesite or something and eventually found it's way to my bedroom.
> 
> Gives a nice touch to the place.


 Ohh gosh. Aint no way could I own any type of human part.
I found a baboon pelt for sale in my city for $20 but I didn't want to buy it cause...essfsfsdhgsdgsd


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ohh gosh. Aint no way could I own any type of human part.
> I found a baboon pelt for sale in my city for $20 but I didn't want to buy it cause...essfsfsdhgsdgsd


 
because baboons are fugly


----------



## Volkodav (May 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> because baboons are fugly


 
Hell no, baboons are awesome. I just don't want to own any human/monkey/ape parts because I'm scared of ghosts


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 15, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> An Atari 2600.


 
Huh, I didn't know they were rare.


----------



## hermit_4-b (May 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I used to have a holographic 1st edition Charizard.


 that was the first really rare card I ever saw, A buddy of mine got a hold on one and I nearly crapped myself when I saw it XD the rarest card I had at the time was a first edition machamp which wasn't so great. I haven't seen either of em for many many years, I think the rarest thing I own is probably my coin collection which includes a 1914-d Lincoln one cent coin. I  inherited a few coins from my grandfather and, was given a few from my father's old collection .my father is into coin collecting as a hobby and used to help me find some good ones or get me a few as gifts, and the interest carried over to me when I moved  out and started building a collection of my own, the 1914-d is my most valued coin as far as price goes, but I have coins my grandad left me I'll never part with for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Deo (May 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ohh gosh. Aint no way could I own any type of human part.


 I've got a few human phalanges (the fingertip bones) and I found a creepy jar of human teeth at a local flea market, but I did not buy it. Too creepy. Must have been a couple hundred teeth in it, and I hate to imagine how you get a hold of that many human teeth or why the original owner collected them all.

Also I have thought about stealing a human skull out of the College of Design building here. We have boxes and boxes and boxes of human and animal bones all mixed together for the Biological-Medical Illustration students to dig through and draw, so no one would notice if a few femurs or a skull went missing.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> Also I have thought about stealing a human skull out of the College of Design building here. We have boxes and boxes and boxes of human and animal bones all mixed together for the Biological-Medical Illustration students to dig through and draw, so no one would notice if a few femurs or a skull went missing.


 
The completely logical explanation doesn't remove the creepy factor of "my college has boxes upon boxes of human bones" :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've got a few human phalanges (the fingertip bones) and I found a creepy jar of human teeth at a local flea market, but I did not buy it. Too creepy. Must have been a couple hundred teeth in it, and I hate to imagine how you get a hold of that many human teeth or why the original owner collected them all.
> 
> Also I have thought about stealing a human skull out of the College of Design building here. We have boxes and boxes and boxes of human and animal bones all mixed together for the Biological-Medical Illustration students to dig through and draw, so no one would notice if a few femurs or a skull went missing.


 Jesus that jar o' teeth sounds fucking creepy.


----------



## Radiohead (May 15, 2011)

I would get a jar of human teeth...

Well, depends on the price I mean. 

This is where your taxes are going, America.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2011)

Three newspapers from July 22, July 24, and July 25, 1969 of the moon landing. Almost every page talks about it, even some ads.


----------



## Deo (May 15, 2011)

Thatch said:


> The completely logical explanation doesn't remove the creepy factor of "my college has boxes upon boxes of human bones" :V


 Honestly that part doesn't bother me. It's the fact that the human remains are so mixed up with like, cow/sheep/horse/dog/cat bones that bothers me. Maybe some day I'll go through and put the human bones in their own separate human boxes.


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> Honestly that part doesn't bother me. It's the fact that the human remains are so mixed up with like, cow/sheep/horse/dog/cat bones that bothers me. Maybe some day I'll go through and put the human bones in their own separate human boxes.


 That would be a pretty shitty final resting place. In a cardboard box in the back of a closet for college kids to draw.


----------



## Thatch (May 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> Honestly that part doesn't bother me. It's the fact that the human remains are so mixed up with like, cow/sheep/horse/dog/cat bones that bothers me. Maybe some day I'll go through and put the human bones in their own separate human boxes.


 
Or build a horrible hybrid abomination.

Like an anthro fox or something :V


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Or build a horrible hybrid abomination.
> 
> Like an anthro fox or something :V


 I was thinking more along the lines of building what the skeleton of the monster from The Thing would look like.


----------



## Deo (May 15, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of building what the skeleton of the monster from The Thing would look like.


 I LOVE THE THING
GO GO GO 80s!
<3


----------



## Mentova (May 15, 2011)

Deo said:


> I LOVE THE THING
> GO GO GO 80s!
> <3


 That movie is fucking perfect.

I KNOW SOMETHING ELSE WE'RE WATCHING AT AC :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2011)

I have a golden cartridge of Majora's Mask for the N64.
Yeah, man.

Hand drawn Neopets art, signed by the artists and Adam and Donna (the creators).

Uh... A load of Pokerman cards, including a shiny Japanese Houndoom and the Flying Pikachu one.

I'm a nerd.


----------



## Azure (May 15, 2011)

Why is everyone so excited about gold game cartridges? How about old nintendo cartridges that weren't even FOR NINTENDO, yet they still worked. I also still have my original gold Legend of Zelda cartridge, but it's not rare or interesting so....


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 15, 2011)

Just remembered, I've got an old Nikkormat FT SLR from the late '60s. Got me through my Photography 1 class in sophomore year, then the light meter croaked. Still need to send it off to have it cleaned and fixed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 15, 2011)

Azure said:


> Why is everyone so excited about gold game cartridges? How about old nintendo cartridges that weren't even FOR NINTENDO, yet they still worked. I also still have my original gold Legend of Zelda cartridge, but it's not rare or interesting so....


 
Shut your whore mouth.


----------



## Azure (May 15, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Shut your whore mouth.


 ilu harbls |3


----------



## Shiroka (May 15, 2011)

I recently got myself a TRS-80 Color Computer, somebody just threw it in the trash, but it's still working like new! It's just the computer itself though, there's no disk drive or anything so it's mostly useless nowadays unless you want to learn Basic on the worse interface ever conceived by mankind.

I guess I'll eventually find it a new owner on eBay.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2011)

Trash finds are the best finds
it how we got our nice Dirt Devil vacuum - dumbass fratboys that don't know how to change a vacuum belt just threw it away


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 16, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've got a few human phalanges (the fingertip bones) and I found a creepy jar of human teeth at a local flea market, but I did not buy it. Too creepy. Must have been a couple hundred teeth in it, and *I hate to imagine how you get a hold of that many human teeth or why the original owner collected them all.*



Sounds to me like you ran into the property of a former tooth-fairy.




Deo said:


> Also *I have thought about stealing a human skull* out of the College of Design building here. We have boxes and boxes and boxes of human and animal bones all mixed together for the Biological-Medical Illustration students to dig through and draw, so no one would notice if a few femurs or a skull went missing.


 
Rather than stealing school property, and risking your education (not to mention other issues), you should take a cast of one, and make a replica.




Alstor said:


> Three newspapers from July 22, July 24, and July 25, 1969 of the moon landing. Almost every page talks about it, even some ads.


 
I still have the issue of the Sacramento Bee with the front-page story on the original (first) Shuttle Challenger explosion.


Oh, I also have an egret skull I prepared myself.  When I was living on the back of my uncle's ten acres, a snowy egret turned up in a puddle on the other side of the road, directly across from my place.  It was there for several days, and didn't seem well... I went as close as I could to it, and it didn't fly away.  Well, after several days, it disappeared, so I went to look and, no, it hadn't disappeared.  It was dead.  So I did a post-mortem, found out its crop had become cancerous (basically one huge tumor), so I recovered its skull for a momento, and properly burried the rest of its remains.


----------



## Wreth (May 16, 2011)

I have a mermaid's purse lying around somewhere.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 16, 2011)

Wreth said:


> I have *a mermaid's purse* lying around somewhere.


 
Don't forget to check for ID... there may be a reward offered for its safe return.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Rather than stealing school property, and risking your education (not to mention other issues), you should take a cast of one, and make a replica.


 
But by copying that file skull you're cutting into the sales of the poor, beleaguered human skull market! The HSIAA (Human Skull Industry Association of America) would like to have a word with you.


----------



## FriggaFanatic (May 16, 2011)

I own some vintage WW2 German guns.
 Walther P38, Mauser C96 (pistols).
Mauser 8mm W/ bayonet (rifle). =]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 16, 2011)

Dinosaur fossils.


----------



## Ley (May 16, 2011)

I have a hand

his name is Todd.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (May 16, 2011)

Four separate _TV Guides_ with caricatures of the _Seinfeld_ characters on the cover (one character per copy) that my parents ordered during the last season.

A pair of _Realistic Nova-9_ speakers (these were 15" three-ways, and all I can find are the bookshelf speakers, so I guess these are pretty rare).


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 17, 2011)

Aden said:


> But by copying that file skull you're cutting into the sales of the poor, beleaguered human skull market! *The HSIAA (Human Skull Industry Association of America) would like to have a word with you.*


 
And I'd like a word with them, too.  Such shoddy workmanship on the skull they sold me.........


----------



## Mooda (May 17, 2011)

I got a 19th century lithograph and 2 of what I think are Pieces of Eight. Not very sure though as I don't have on me right now so I can't check. (and I think they may also be counterfeits)

My family does have a set of Imperial Japanese Navy Coffee/tea cups from the Japanese battleship "Nagato" around somewhere.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 17, 2011)

Glenn Beck's marbles, but I can't find them.


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

Do trading cards count? Or my virginity.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 17, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> Do trading cards count? Or my virginity.


 
Virginity isn't rare in the Fandom, silly.


----------



## Fling (May 17, 2011)

RagnarokChu said:


> Do trading cards count? Or my virginity.


/stalk

also, got dibs on that already


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (May 17, 2011)

Pinecones said:


> /stalk
> 
> also, got dibs on that already


 
Dibs on the cards or his (her?) virginity?


----------



## Fling (May 17, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Dibs on the cards or his (her?) virginity?



Both, I guess :]


----------



## Thatch (May 17, 2011)

Pinecones said:


> /stalk
> 
> also, got dibs on that already


 


Nightfire Tiger said:


> Dibs on the cards or his (her?) virginity?


 
Go to Pounced or something :V



Ibuuyk said:


> Virginity isn't rare in the Fandom, silly.


 
Probably for the best.


----------



## Zoetrope (May 17, 2011)

A 1922 American Silver Dollar and a copy of Bambi from the first printing, 1929.


----------



## RagnarokChu (May 17, 2011)

I should had said something smart like "Intelligence" or something ;V


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (May 17, 2011)

Well, I have four black airsoft guns (three pistols and a shotgun), which are about to become a big, big rarity (and illegal) here in CA. *headdesk*
Explanation. Yes, we are just that scared and anal retentive.


----------



## myxini (May 17, 2011)

I have a printers error copy of the hardbound collected Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, the block of pages was put into the binding upside down.


----------



## crustone (May 18, 2011)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Well, I have four black airsoft guns (three pistols and a shotgun), which are about to become a big, big rarity (and illegal) here in CA. *headdesk*
> Explanation. Yes, we are just that scared and anal retentive.


 
That really sucks, only California would make up such a retarded law.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 18, 2011)

crustone said:


> That really sucks, *only California would make up such a retarded law*.


 
Well, anything that makes the anti-gunners look like idiots.   >.<


----------



## Grey Wolverine (May 18, 2011)

Well I have a type 99 Airasaka rifle my grandfather got in WWII, the thing is an early war production rifle, so the quality is good, plus the older guns didnt tend to survive like the mid-late ware guns. Its a nice 7.7mm with little recoil. However, ammo is hard to find, and when I do reloads I have to cast my bullets from .30s.


----------



## Dr. Durr (May 18, 2011)

I got an OEM copy of Windows 95, hopefully edition B, with Plus as a pack in.


----------



## Punnchy (May 18, 2011)

Einhander for the Ps1 @ $60
A wind Named Amnesia Vhs @ 5.00


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 20, 2011)

I have a ghillie suit and two modded nerf guns I made/painted. I guess that's pretty rare.

I'm planning to make a suit of sci-fi armor to go along with it. I don't even know what my hobby is, but I'm into it now.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2011)

I now own a very rare Puch Mini-Sprint Shopper bicycle.

One identical to mine but mine is blue, not green: http://www.altrad.at/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=44&image_id=202


----------



## Melzi (May 20, 2011)

I have a 1965 Gibson flattop (medium build). 1965 Belvedere Post that was factory made for racing (white red interior rubber floor mat) 1967 Chevy II. Then a few weapons from WWII.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 20, 2011)

I saw a German Iron Cross medal in a shop window today. _I really wanted it._


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

A dog skull.
http://i56.tinypic.com/2cn6o2w.jpg


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I saw a German Iron Cross medal in a shop window today. _I really wanted it._


 I saw some really sharp SS uniforms in an Army/Navy surplus store. 200 bucks is a bit steep.


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

Azure said:


> I saw some really sharp SS uniforms in an Army/Navy surplus store. 200 bucks is a bit steep.


Ye, probably cause they're collectors items and I don't think people really... wear them


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ye, probably cause they're collectors items and I don't think people really... wear them


 I would. Sans swastika. The original Hugo Boss.


----------



## Thatch (May 20, 2011)

Oh, I have a small batch of  personally made ferrofluid.


----------

